# Rubik's 360 in Competition



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

I know many people like to solve Rubik's 360's. Why not have them in competitions? A lot of people can not solve them terribly fast, but as long as you can do it under 10 minutes, there would be no problem. Tell me what you think of the idea by voting in the poll.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 19, 2011)

inb4 poll

I just don't like the idea of a non-twisty puzzle being official.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 19, 2011)

No way, It's the last thing that should be added, I personally think that the Rubik's Clock and Magic and Master Magic should as well. They aren't twisty puzzles just because they have the name Rubik's on them.

Other puzzles like cuboids should be added IMO


----------



## JyH (Apr 19, 2011)

No way...
A LOT of people who buy the puzzle don't like it - at all.
I don't even find it fun, plus it's boring to watch.


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

JyH said:


> No way...
> A LOT of people who buy the puzzle don't like it - at all.
> I don't even find it fun, plus it's boring to watch.


 
True, I find it annoying to try to solve. I have it and I've only solved it once, and it wasn't timed. That's why you'll see in my signature my best for the 360 is DNF!
I just want to see what other people think of this idea.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 19, 2011)

E3cubestore said:


> No way, It's the last thing that should be added, I personally think that the Rubik's Clock and Magic and Master Magic should as well. They aren't twisty puzzles just because they have the name Rubik's on them.
> 
> Other puzzles like cuboids should be added IMO


 
I would call the magic puzzles twisty. They just aren't turny.


----------



## Ethan_Dale (Apr 19, 2011)

i would be ok with it being a event but there are so many events that i would rather have way before 360


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 20, 2011)

Apparently you haven't been around since last Worlds.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 20, 2011)

Skewb instead of 360


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 20, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Skewb instead of 360


Agreed


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2011)

The _"I couldn't care less"_ voters are all liars. If it were true, they wouldn't have bothered to vote or even open this thread.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 20, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Skewb instead of 360


 
Yup, solved my 360 once now it gathers dust, took all day if I remember correctly


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I personally say no to adding Rubik's 360s in competition. Firstly, I believe that Erik Akkersdijk posted a video in him solving it in 1:49, and considering he is one of the fastest cubers out there, there would probably be a lot of people not able to make the 10 minute time limit. Secondly, there would have to be a whole new sort of notation for the puzzle. People would have to learn the new notation in order to be able to scramble it for competitors. Going about making the 360 an event and such seems more like a hassle than anything.


----------



## E3cubestore (Apr 20, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I would call the magic puzzles twisty. They just aren't turny.



Good point, but they are more like folding puzzles.

They are pointless because you don't really solve it, you just repeat a sequence over and over. Like Speedstacking, extremely boring.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 20, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> I personally say no to adding Rubik's 360s in competition. Firstly, I believe that Erik Akkersdijk posted a video in him solving it in 1:49, and considering he is one of the fastest cubers out there, there would probably be a lot of people not able to make the 10 minute time limit. Secondly, there would have to be a whole new sort of notation for the puzzle. People would have to learn the new notation in order to be able to scramble it for competitors. Going about making the 360 an event and such seems more like a hassle than anything.


 I'd agree with no 360 in competition, but not for your reasons. The day I got a 360, I solved it three times. The second and third solves were well under ten minutes. Being a fast cuber has little correlation to solving the 360 quickly. And notation to scramble?? Why would any notation be necessary? All the balls just start in the middle.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 20, 2011)

The 360 can be modified without changing the mech to be extremely easy to solve quickly to the point of triviality.

It wouldn't be against the rules to do this. 

I can solve a modded 360. Can't solve a non modded one.

Skewb <3


----------



## Raffael (Apr 21, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> The 360 can be modified without changing the mech to be extremely easy to solve quickly to the point of triviality.
> 
> It wouldn't be against the rules to do this.
> 
> ...


 
what kind of mod?


----------



## Bryan (Apr 21, 2011)

Raffael said:


> what kind of mod?


 
I would think a 360 where the axles were a tiny bit sticky would be easier. It would still make all the same moves as a regular 360, it just wouldn't make them as fast.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2011)

pretty much.

I noticed that the stiffness of the axis varies from 360 to 360, stifer ones being better. I basically just ramped up the stiffness.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Rubiks 360 is a dumb idea. The events have spread off from the 2-5 Rubik's Cubes and have branched off to other TWISTY puzzles such as the pyraminx, megaminx, square one, and so many others. If the WCA were to add another event, IMO it would definitely be a twisty puzzle such as Skewb, not a dumb gimmick that Rubik's recently released.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 21, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> pretty much.
> 
> I noticed that the stiffness of the axis varies from 360 to 360, stifer ones being better. I basically just ramped up the stiffness.


 
how exactly?
(opening it up and then? did you open it? how?)

btw: yeah i noticed that they vary a lot.
the one i originally bought was pretty stiff right out of the box, making it really easy to solve.
the one i got for free at WC2009 wasn't stifff at all and it takes me ages to solve it, because my technique doesn't work for not so stiff ones.
by now, the first takes me long to solve aswell, because it's become too stiff.

apart from that:
there shouldn't be any puzzles allowed in competition that the contestant might have modded at home making it slower or faster..
oh wait, don't we do that with cubes all the time?

it still requires skill to solve it fast, no matter how perfect the stiffness is.
so for the poll: yes, i'd like to have 360 as an official event.kick out useless events like feet and 2x2.and add skewb aswell.

i like the 360 because i find it relaxing.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 22, 2011)

it's stupid ou take teh case and smash the stack

all you have to make is the slice ollowing not smooth the n it flows now and bad 

no problem with the solving balls


----------



## theace (Apr 22, 2011)

That thing is more of a toy than an actual puzzle :\


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 22, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Skewb instead of 360


I agree


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 22, 2011)

I wouldn't compete in it. And so would many others.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 22, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> it's stupid ou take teh case and smash the stack
> 
> all you have to make is the slice ollowing not smooth the n it flows now and bad
> 
> no problem with the solving balls


 
can you rewrite this while being sober, please?
didn't understand a word.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 23, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Rubiks 360 is a dumb idea. The events have spread off from the 2-5 Rubik's Cubes and have branched off to other TWISTY puzzles such as the pyraminx, megaminx, square one, and so many others. If the WCA were to add another event, IMO it would definitely be a twisty puzzle such as Skewb, *not a dumb gimmick that Rubik's recently released.*


 
YES YES YES
If wer're making 360 official, let's bring out the touchcube! or even the revolution! why not go all the way, let's make Rubik's Slide official!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 25, 2011)

Raffael said:


> can you rewrite this while being sober, please?
> didn't understand a word.


 
You just open it and find a way to stiffen the axis. I added a layer of sellotape and it slowed it right down.


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 25, 2011)

I can understand adding 360 but magic and master magic are already pushing the definition of twist puzzles



Raffael said:


> so for the poll: yes, i'd like to have 360 as an official event.kick out *useless events like feet and 2x2*.and add skewb aswell.


 
How are feet and 2x2x2 useless? Feet is a unique challenge and 2x2x2 is as important as 4x4x4 or any other order. 

Skewb as an event would be nice too.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate my 360 and never use it much what a waste of $25(New Zealand)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 26, 2011)

No way! we already have nonsense stuff like magic; Skewb FTWca.


----------



## Raffael (Apr 26, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> I can understand adding 360 but magic and master magic are already pushing the definition of twist puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
just my very personal opinion, i don't do feet and i absolutely don't like 2x2.
i have smelly feet but no cube i hate enough to mistreat it in such a way.
for me 2x2 just is totally pointless, because i don't know an advanced system and can't be bothered learning one, so it's basically just solving corners of any other cube. and i have big hands but only an eastsheen 2x2, which is way too small, it just doesn't feel comfortable.

btw, how is feet unique?
isn't it just using your normal system with a different part of the body?


----------



## luke1984 (Apr 28, 2011)

No way, it's not even a puzzle. It's more like making PB&J sandwiches than like speedsolving.

However, I think Skewb and maybe something like 2x3x3 could/should be added.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 28, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> No way! we already have nonsense stuff like magic; Skewb FTWca.


 
MAGIC WINS ALL OF YOU.


----------

